# Changes to Background Checks [UberEats]



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

From the 5th of February 2019, background checks will require a fee payable to National Crime Check. Price per check is 49.90$. Previously it was free and done by uber only.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Really?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

that means they have so many drivers they can afford to pressure drivers to either pay for the cost or not drive and still have plenty of drivers


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

corporate mobsters looting the bolts in the ibeams

Uber rent a tiny little room in a shity area of the city here and that is their only overhead.

I think they even close that.

the only real costs i guess are paying the plunderers to plunder
did someone should do background check on these people before they got to assume ownership of uber.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

what market? link?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mine was done, completed 7 Feb, I did not pay anything. What is the source of this post?


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Mine was done, completed 7 Feb, I did not pay anything. What is the source of this post?


Which country ?
Only Australia only! (UberEats)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

That woulda been important to mention in the original post.


----------



## Machapacha (May 22, 2019)

Hello, I changed Crime Check fee and I was said by green hub staff "we don't have bag so you have to get on gumtree by yourself " Maybe they don't want new deliver anymore








I


----------

